# О тракционном корсете



## 1951wladimir (21 Ноя 2012)

Более 20 лет занимаюсь ортопедическими системами для лечения заболеваний позвоночника, реабилитации и профилактики болей в позвоночнике. Всё начиналось случайно - надо было лечить себя. И это у меня получилось. Создал тракционный корсет и через год забыл о болях навсегда. А когда показал эту систему нашим неврологам в ведущих клиниках Екатеринбурга - это Госпиталь ветеранов войн и ведущая клиника Уральского региона КГБ №40 - для меня началась новая жизнь. Был создан ряд тракционных ортопедичеких систем для лечения шейного и поясничного отделов позвоночника, разработана методика изометрической коррекции и постизометрической релаксации для проведения реабилитации больных.


----------



## 1951wladimir (1 Авг 2013)

Лечил свой позвоночник более 10 лет. Санатории, стандартные методики, массаж, вытяжения. Но всё бесполезно и меня направили на операцию. А времена были тяжёлые - нормальной диагностки нет, послеоперационные последствия не определены. И я решил заниматься сам: лечебная гимнастика, массаж. Но боли уходили и возвращались вновь. Надо было ехать в командировку и я рискнул. Но вновь после нагрузки появились боли. И тут мне повезло: делал массаж у хорошего специалиста, а она  любила мануальную терапию, причём главное что она делала это вытяжение глубоких мышц позвоночника и прогрев.  Она мне посоветовала принцип растяжения позвоночника, о котором прочитала в журнале "Техника молодёжи" №12, 1985 года: статья врача Б.А. Леваничева.
Это не вытяжение позвонночника под нагрузкой, а растяжение и фиксация состояния растяжения. В начале 2000 годов появилась методика статического растяжения позвоночника, а я в 1990 году создал тракционный корсет для проведения процедуры статической гимнастики и забыл что такое боли в спине. Сегодня мне жалко тех 10 лет, которые я потерял на лечение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2013)

> ....через год забыл о болях навсегда.


Все хорошо, но ключевая фраза вот это.
А это могут сказать все ушедшие от болевого синдрома.

Вам надо написать не о том, что ваша система самая лучшая и самая эффективная, а о том чем ваша система удобнее других.
 Например:
- дешевле
- проще
- применима в домашних условиях
- применима без врача
- занимает мало места и не требует компьютера по сравнению с DRX 9000
.....
.....


----------



## 1951wladimir (2 Авг 2013)

По специальности я не врач, а геолог. Но по опыту 10 лет болел - хронический остеохондроз. Самому удалось найти способ лечения. Больше не болею. Поделился этой методикой со своим лечащим врачом. Она рекомендовала показать специалистам ведущих клиник Екатеринбурга. Эффект был потрясающий. В трёх клиниках мне заказали разработать (вернее доработать) конструкцию тракционного корсета. Методику применения разрабатывали с учётом моего опыта. Так всё начиналось в 1990 году для себя, а с 1996 года работа с клиниками и Кафедрой неврологии Уральской медицинской Академии.
В настоящее время созданы варианты для поясничного, грудо-поясничного и шейного отделов позвоночника. Разработаны принципы лечения и реабилитации больных. За 15 лет в трёх клиниках по этой методике прошло лечение более 10 000 больных. А в начале 2000 годов эта методика получила название - статическое растяжение позвоночника и мышц, постизометрическая релаксация позвоночника.
Всё было сделано конечно с участием наших врачей, а это доктора и кандидаты медицинских наук, профессора и заведующие кафедрами неврологи и травматологии. Я не врач, но уже 20 лет занимаюсь медициной, провожу разработки ортопедических конструкций, провожу консультации и больных, и молодых врачей.
Шлыков Владимир Иосифович, г.Екатеринбург, 1951 г.р.


----------



## 1951wladimir (2 Авг 2013)

Я показал тракционный корсет 1990 года. Да, без врача его применять было трудно. Но меня был врач - жена. В 1998году такие корсеты закупили наши городские клиники и они ушли в частные клиники. А в 1998 году был дефолт, надо было упрощать конструкцию. И был разработан универсальный пояс с изометрической коррецией, принципом активного растяжения позвоночника. Конструкция проще, дешевле (сегодня стоит 3500 рублей),применима в больнице в качестве корсета, а дома это защитный пояс во время работы и оздоровительный тренажёр для проведения процедуры статического растяжения позвоночника.Необходима первичная консультация доктора. Ну а сколько места занимает не вопрос - весит 330 граммов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2013)

Вот и хорошо.
Расскажите о методике и приложите фото корсетов, укажите цену и где его купить.
Это и мне интересно, как врачу и как производителю.
Хотите пообщаемся в личку на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## 1951wladimir (3 Авг 2013)

Пояс имеет название "ИКАР" - фиксация и изометрическая коррекция положения позвоночника и активное растяжение позвоночника и глубоких мышц спины. Универсальный пояс обеспечивает жёсткую фиксацию положения позвоночника, осевую разгрузку позвоночника. При активном растяжении позвоночника и глубоких мышц спины происходит фиксация состояния растяжения, дополнительно обеспечивается прогрев мышц спины. Это создаёт условия восстановления функций мышц спины и оздоровительное воздействие на позвоночник.
Особенность конструкции пояса - кольцевая структура жёсткости и тепловой экран за счёт прокладки из пенополиэтилена. Используется в качестве лечебного корсета, защитного пояса и тренажёра для проведения оздоровительной процедуры в период реабилитации и для профилактики.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2013)

А вытяжение за счет чего?


----------



## 1951wladimir (7 Авг 2013)

В тракционном корсете вытяжение производится механизмом вытяжения. В поясе "ИКАР" мы производим активное растяжение. Работая мышцами живота, втягиваем живот,  повышаем внутрибрюшное давление, увеличиваем  вертикальное давление на диафрагму. Происходит осевое растяжение позвоночника и глубоких мышц. Поясом фиксируем положение позвоночника и состояние растяжения.  Используя пояс можно увеличить степень растяжения. Пояс внизу опирается на бёдра и мы можем опираясь руками на пояс выполнить упражнение  - вытягивание на "брусьях". Это подготовка к лечебно-оздоровительной процедуре. А сама процедура это состояние статики позвоночника: положение, состояние растяжения позвоночника и мышц, глубокий прогрев. Среднее время процедуры - 30 минут.
Что происходит во время процедуры с позвоночником и мышцами, опыт  и  результаты использования в клиниках Екатеринбурга опишу в следующий раз.


----------



## Destroyer (13 Авг 2013)

Интересуют отзывы реальных пользователей 
Да и  почитал бы


> Что происходит во время процедуры с позвоночником и мышцами, опыт и результаты использования в клиниках Екатеринбурга опишу в следующий раз.


----------



## 1951wladimir (13 Авг 2013)

Хронический остеохондроз это комплексное заболевание опорных мышц позвоночника и самого позвоночника. Чаще всего болезнь начинается с мышц: травмы, переохлаждение, перегрузка. В результате в мышцах формируются аномальные участки спазмирования, нарушения кровообращения и лимфооттока. Нарушается обмен веществ между мышцами и позвоночником, а позвоночник из-за повышенной компрессии и нарушения питания костной ткани и межпозвонкого диска деформируется. Формируются участки нестабильности позвоночника и грыжи межпозвонкого диска. Появляются мышечные (миофасциальные) и невралгические боли.
Пока ничего нового. А вот это что-то новенькое. Конференция:"Среди немедикаментозных методов лечения наибольшую эффективность по данным различных исследований продемонстрировали статические физические упражнения, в том числе направленные на растяжение мышц, а также методы постизометрической релаксации." Вот этот принцип заложен в процедуру восстановления мышц и позвоночника.
Чтобы восстановить работу мышц необходимо снять мышечный спазм. Для этого наиболее эффективно выполнить растяжение мышц, зафиксировать состояние растяжения и обеспечить сохранение тепла. При этом восстанавливается кровообращение и лимфоотток, улучшаются обменные процессы, нормализуется тонус мышц. Хорошо функционирующие мышцы создают условия для восстановления позвоночника.
Межпозвонковые диски обладают свойством восстановления. Если создать для этого условия: обеспечить нормальные обменные процессы в позвоночнике, выполнить изометрическую коррекцию положения позвоночника, уменьшить вертикальную нагрузку на диск, выполнив растяжение позвоночника, зафиксировать положение и состояние растяжения позвоночника. В результате происходит следующее: коррекция положения межпозвонкого диска (а это путь к прямому обезболиванию), коррекция положения пульпозного ядра внутри диска, крупные грыжи (более 7 см.) отпочковываются и растворяются, а мелкие грыжи погружаются внутрь диска, при этом протрузии фиброзного кольца закрываются. Сказка? Нет. Практика, проверенная МРТ.


----------



## Destroyer (15 Авг 2013)

А что если вы дадите экземпляр компетентному доктору из этого форума, а он попробует его на своих пациентах и сюда отпишет? Поймите меня правильно, у меня тоже остехондроз и я сам заинтересован в подтверждении правдивости этого метода.


----------



## 1951wladimir (15 Авг 2013)

Оздоровительный пояс "ИКАР" это не самоделка. Отработка особенностей конструкции и методика использования проводилась, начиная с 1998 года, на базе ведущих клиник Екатеринбурга: отделение вертебрологии "Новая больница", нейрохирургическое отделение и отделение реабилитации Госпиталя ветеранов войн, нейрохирургическое отделение городской клинической больницы №40. Научное руководство проводилось профессорами кафедры неврологии и кафедры травматологии Уральской медицинской академии. Официально пояс и воротник внедрен в Госпитале ветеранов войн, даны научные заключения и  рекомендации   Уральской медицинской академией.
В настоящее время более десяти тысяч бывших пациентов клиник, в том числе медработники, их родственники и знакомые используют пояс и воротник "ИКАР" для защиты, профилактики и восстановления позвоночника.
Ну, а Ваше предложение, дать экземпляр компетентному доктору, некорректно: не может один доктор дать объективную оценку. Моя задача познакомить участников форума с новыми возможностями при лечении остеохондроза позвоночника и отметить, что не надо бояться грыжи. У нас в клиниках операции по удалению грыжи делают только в случае наличия острых продолжительных болей. А лучше сделать блокаду и заниматься восстановлением по методике статического растяжения позвоночника и глубоких мышц спины. Удачи Вам.


----------



## Destroyer (15 Авг 2013)

А почему популярность этого пояса не вышла за границы России(конкретных клиник/больниц)?


----------



## 1951wladimir (22 Авг 2013)

Процедура растяжения позвоночника используется при выполнении лечебной гимнастики, растяжение глубоких мышц позвоночника, массаж и прогрев мышц, коррекцию позвонков проводит мануальный терапевт в ходе своей процедуры. Но как отмечается в последнее время на конференциях, комплексная методика, которая включает статическое растяжение позвоночника, фиксацию, прогрев и постизометрическую релаксацию, более эффективна для восстановления позвоночника и глубоких мышц.
Но эта методика пока не принята в стандартную схему лечения остеохондроза. Хотя и врачи для себя, своих знакомых и родственников с удовольствием используют оздоровительные и пояс, и воротник "ИКАР". Мануальные терапевты заказывают их в качестве дополнительного средства лечения своих пациентов. Много бывших пациентов клиник Екатеринбурга, испытавших на себе оздоровительные пояса и воротники, рекомендуют их своим знакомым и заказывают по почте. Для желающих в двух аптеках Екатеринбурга можно купить пояса и воротники "ИКАР". Но в любом случае для правильного полного использования необходима консультация или врача, или опытного специалиста.
Добавлено: Aug 22, 2013 12:53 PM
Положительный результат использования оздоровительного пояса "ИКАР" при лечении и восстановлении поясничного отдела позвоночника стал основой для создания воротника системы "ИКАР". В 2003 году была начата разработка конструкции воротника для статического растяжения и фиксации шейного отдела позвоночника, а с 2005 года воротник используется при лечении, восстановлении и профилактики остеохондроза шейного отдела позвоночника.


----------



## Destroyer (22 Авг 2013)

Простите меня за скептичность, но всё это виглядит как реклама очередного тракционного пояса, коих много. Доказательств обратного я не увидел .


----------



## 1951wladimir (22 Авг 2013)

Прочитайте внимательно всё, что я написал раньше. Если Вы найдете рекламу - Ваше право, а я поделился своим опытом и новой методикой.Тракционных поясов никогда не было и сейчас нет в  продаже. Есть лечебные корсеты - фиксаторы позвоночника.


----------



## Evvva1984 (30 Июн 2015)

как вас найти, где можно купить ваш корсет?

*1951wladimir*, нужен ваш корсет самого малого размера


----------



## 1951wladimir (19 Мар 2016)

*Evvva1984*, должен напомнить, что оздоровительный пояс "ИКАР" это многофункциональное средство защиты и восстановления позвоночника. Есть методика восстановления позвоночника по принципу статического растяжения. Пояс "ИКАР" это не просто корсет, а техническое средство реализации  восстановительной процедуры.
 Массового производства пояса нет. Выполняются только персональные заказы. Доставка по почте.
Желательно предварительно познакомиться с инструкцией.


----------



## TST (12 Дек 2021)

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста есть в наличии под заказ данные пояса размер 3, имел опыт использования, но стал мал и износился, к сожалению...?


----------



## Semichka (12 Дек 2021)

1951wladimir написал(а):


> Процедура растяжения позвоночника используется при выполнении лечебной гимнастики, растяжение глубоких мышц позвоночника, массаж и прогрев мышц, коррекцию позвонков проводит мануальный терапевт в ходе своей процедуры. Но как отмечается в последнее время на конференциях, комплексная методика, которая включает статическое растяжение позвоночника, фиксацию, прогрев и постизометрическую релаксацию, более эффективна для восстановления позвоночника и глубоких мышц.
> Но эта методика пока не принята в стандартную схему лечения остеохондроза.


Добрый день! У меня серьёзные проблемы в шейном отделе. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что находится внутри корсета для шейного отдела и как его применять? И очень хотелось бы, чтобы в Москве был хотя бы филиал Ваш, где можно было бы проконсультироваться, научиться использовать и приобрести данный воротник.

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, что внутри воротника для шейного отдела? Есть ли реальные отзывы людей, которым он помог? Есть ли возможность получить консультацию и обучиться его использованию в Москве?


----------



## Сергей Минеев (13 Дек 2021)

1951wladimir написал(а):


> В тракционном корсете вытяжение производится механизмом вытяжения. В поясе "ИКАР" мы производим активное растяжение. Работая мышцами живота, втягиваем живот,  повышаем внутрибрюшное давление, увеличиваем  вертикальное давление на диафрагму. Происходит осевое растяжение позвоночника и глубоких мышц. Поясом фиксируем положение позвоночника и состояние растяжения.  Используя пояс можно увеличить степень растяжения. Пояс внизу опирается на бёдра и мы можем опираясь руками на пояс выполнить упражнение  - вытягивание на "брусьях". Это подготовка к лечебно-оздоровительной процедуре.


М-да вот что вы там вытяните а? Глубокие мышцы позвоночника поясничного отдела. Чтоб вытянуть например поясничные отдел конкретно глубокие мышцы позвоночника чтоб убрать зажимы и был восстановлен кровоток это надо применить силу например зафиксировать ноги чтоб поясница неподнималь так и взять весь например через перекладину за рукоятки человеку весом 80 кг ну напишем так 60. Кг когда взяв рукоятки и вес тянет руки вверх через перекладину а ноги закреплены сидя на попе и низ тела неподвижен то да эти 60 кг и регулируя руками подбирая вес чтоб не травмировать спину не сорвать то чисто по биомеханике человек сел закрепился сидя ноги упер там куда то ну так чтоб покомфортнее ему дают эти две ручки которые закреплены тросом через перекладину к грузу и человек берет ручки их топускат и все руки спина тянется вверх грузом через перекладину степень натяжения по ощущениям подбирают такой способ зажимов мне кажеться более реальнее. А если уж человек способен эти руки тянуть с прямой спиной  под углом так скажем 30 грудусов наклона назад тупа ручки на себя по 30 кг в каждой так ещё безлсевое усилие идёт тоесть кровоток усиленный и растя6ивпеться спина при возврате рук вверх вот так да можно мыщцы восстановить причём на спину осевой нагрузки ни одного кг нет. А гореть  будет вся спина кровью и ещё растягиваться.


----------



## tankist (13 Дек 2021)

Поток сознания, читать - кровь из глаз.


----------

